# Hey up!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Chooey.. I'm back, have I missed owt?...


ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

You've missed nowt Ray! All quiet on here for the last month or so! As per usual really! Ken_n_Liz and Gemmy have been kicking off from time to time but BarryD and Zebedee have put them straight:wink2:

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you mean you're not complaining about nothing on the front page apart from bloody stupid birthday wishes? :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And just where the hell have you been Ray?.

Not good enough to flit in when your ready

You missed Barry's radio appearance 

You missed me

You missed, well something

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> Chooey.. I'm back, have I missed owt?...
> 
> ray.


Hi de Hi Ray, caught any good ones. I'm always last at the yachting now you're not taking part 









tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Welcome back Ray!! We are very disapointed with you! No world tour posts, no fish botherer photos, whats going on?

I expected to see lots of photos of you dragging humongous whales out of lakes in Johnny Foreigner land but no such luck. Ill just post one of your old ones to remind everyone what we have missed.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did you get a sick note then to be away from the forum.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We changed our van, steep learning curve, but we can get the bike in.

Sue


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I've got fed up with 'likin'g posts that make me laugh so I'm sending this global 'like'.
Welcome back Ray.
Steph


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now I like that lovely blue fish Ray

I'm sure you threw it back

Couldn't eat a fish with a smile like that

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Gosh hope at least half of you missed me too. Trouble is im not galf as bolshie as Ray!!😨Well I'm back in Preston wearing me winter woollies. Herman still hibernating but only another week. Been so busy the last month haven't had time to idle on mhf but hope y'all well congrats sue on the new Van. Will catch up all news in a day or so.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Exposed!*

What Ray isn't telling us is he has sold the motorhome and got himself a jet!

Colin


----------

